# Novel idea for splicing a serpentine belt



## ScrapMetal

I had a stray thought earlier today and before I pursue it at any more length I figured I would bounce if off you guys first.

In order to install a new serpentine belt (for the most part) the belt must be sliced and then somehow re-spliced.  So far the methods I've seen are the "alligator" clips, lacing, and grinding down an automotive type belt and gluing/stitching.  What I would like to know is, has anyone tried velcro?  You'll have to please pardon the quick sketch I did...



I was thinking that a person could attach either the "hook" or the "loop" side of the velcro to the belt using either the adhesive on the velcro, glue, stitching, or a combination of those.  Velcro offers their product in both "Industrial" and "Extreme" adhesive backed.  My thinking is that the shear strength of hook and loop fastener is incredible and the velcro should be pliant enough to go around the pulleys without any problem.  If feasible it would seem a much easier solution than to have to grind a belt half way through on either end match them back up and glue/clamp it.

Any thoughts?

-Ron


----------



## Old Iron

I would think there would be to much stress on the joint for that. On my 13 I ground it lapper it 2" and used glue been woring fine.

Paul


----------



## Highpower

John Hill said:


> That looks promising for some applications but I  think there would be a problem if the installation includes any wheels  bearing on the back of the belt.


That was my first thought as well, since idler/tensioner pulleys run on the back side of the belt.


----------



## pjf134

Why bother, just get a link belt and install it in 2 minutes and ready to go. It is not noisy and does not slip, but the motor v-belt does. I put one on my lathe in Feb. and it is working fine. I put in on to try it before the rebuilt and liked it so it stayed.
  Paul


----------



## Highpower

That raises a good point. With no hint of the intended usage, when Ron mentioned "serpentine" belt I automatically _assumed_ this was for an automotive application.
If he would have stated "flat" belt, then I would have leaned toward a lathe application.

DOH!


----------



## ScrapMetal

Guess I wasn't thinking about an idler wheel.  That would certainly make it a non-starter.  I was thinking more of the simple flat-belt application.  I know that there is a lot of stress at the joint but how much exactly?  Doing a little further research on Velcro I found that the shear strength can run about 14 - 17 psi or there is a stronger version (don't know how pliable) that runs 80 psi.  Source: http://qualitythread.com/Download/Velcro-Specialty-Tapes-2.pdf

Let's say we have about 15 psi and a 1" belt.  If we were to lay the velcro out 10" on either side of the joint that would be 150 lbs of "hold".   Hmmm, I think I may have to figure out a way to put a strain meter to my belts system to find out how much force is actually on a taut belt.  That, and look into the Quadralobal Mushroom Hook and Loop that has the 80 psi.

I know that there are other ways to get this done, I'm just trying to find easier ways to get it done.  The link belts seem like the best option so far but most don't tend to be as wide as I would like and the ones that are cost a staggering amount.

-Ron


----------



## ScrapMetal

Rick, thanks, but... :biggrin:  Okay, I can do the math at least I'm pretty sure I can still toss some figures around.  The question becomes, at that point, how would one figure out the max torque at heavy cutting load and pre-tension on a '39 South Bend?  Strain meter for the pre-tension maybe but the torque?  Maybe see if one can figure out what the motor's max torque is and work from there although that wouldn't be the actual torque just the max possible.  Hmmmm....

-Ron


----------



## ScrapMetal

Some interesting thoughts that I'll add to the consideration of how/if (why? :biggrin I should pursue this.

Thanks Rick.

-Ron


----------



## ScrapMetal

There are times that I wonder just why I am doing a lot of things.   If I pursue this I'm thinking that the easiest way to proceed is to just fab something up and try it out.  It really wouldn't be much of an investment and there is little if any chance of doing harm (unlike some of my other projects :biggrin. 

-Ron


----------



## Lefty Turner

Hello Ron,

Were you ever able to make any headway on your velcro idea?  I too am looking for an easier alternative way to fab up a new belt on a 70 yr old Logan of mine.

Lefty


----------



## kyler

I'd use 3M™ Dual Lock  instead of Velco.  It holds much better.  Not quite as flexible tho.


----------



## ScrapMetal

Lefty Turner said:


> Hello Ron,
> 
> Were you ever able to make any headway on your velcro idea?  I too am looking for an easier alternative way to fab up a new belt on a 70 yr old Logan of mine.
> 
> Lefty



I haven't had a chance to follow up on it, sorry.  I may have to in the near future though as my belt (very, very old leather) is slipping quite a bit and I don't dare put any more tension on it.




kyler said:


> I'd use 3M™ Dual Lock  instead of Velco.  It holds much better.  Not quite as flexible tho.



I had thought of that as well but as you brought up, was concerned about the flexibility.  I figure it's got to be fairly flexible to make it around the smaller pulley without separating somewhat.  It's still really bugging me.  As the old saying goes, "We can put a man on the moon but can't..." (now for the appropriate finish) "find a simple and durable way to splice and reconnect a continuous belt?"

-Ron


----------



## kyler

ScrapMetal said:


> I had thought of that as well but as you brought up, was concerned about the flexibility.  I figure it's got to be fairly flexible to make it around the smaller pulley without separating somewhat.  It's still really bugging me.  As the old saying goes, "We can put a man on the moon but can't..." (now for the appropriate finish) "find a simple and durable way to splice and reconnect a continuous belt?"
> 
> -Ron



Try a long splice and see what happens.  The length may negate any separation that may occur.

Keep us posted! I see one coming in my future :biggrin:


----------

